# Charge Scenic Painting Intensive



## goodspeed1 (Dec 1, 2014)

*January 19-24, 2015*

*REGISTRATION | LECTURES & PRACTICUM | FACULTY | HOUSING & TRANSPORTATION 
*​ Whether you have worked as a charge scenic artist or you dream of becoming one, the industry's first ever Charge Scenic Painting Intensive will provide you with the professional development and networking opportunities to advance in your career. This unique program will impart the necessary skills to effectively manage a paint shop and lead a team of scenic artists. The program will cover methods to complete a wide range of projects, how to assemble a well-equipped shop or paint space, strategies when bidding on projects, how to break down the process of working on a project, the best ways to mentor your crew, techniques and considerations when forming a crew, how to collaborate effectively with designers and staff, and networking and career advancement for the aspiring or working charge scenic artist. Interactive classes, panel discussions, and hands-on projects will be led by industry professionals, charge and scenic artists, technical directors, props artisans, and scenic designers from film, regional theatre, commercial shops, TV, and educational institutions. Aspiring or current charge scenic artists from stage, film, and TV are encouraged to apply.









*Registration*

* *_ _
_*With your application, please send a deposit of $300* in the form of a check payable to “The Goodspeed Opera House Foundation.” If you prefer to pay by credit card, please contact Josh Ritter at 860.873.8664, x745. (If you are not accepted, your deposit will be refunded in full. If you are accepted, your deposit will be deducted from your total tuition. In all other cases, the tuition payment is non-refundable.)_
*Participants must be 18 years or older to live in Goodspeed housing.*
*Important dates and registration information:*
•*November 20, 2014: *Early Application Deadline
•November 26, 2014: Early Notification
• December 5, 2014: a final tuition payment of $1,200 will be due
• *December 22, 2014: *Application Deadline
•January 2, 2015: Applicants will by notified of status
• January 6, 2015: a final tuition payment of $1,200 will be due
*If you would like to apply for this program after the specified deadline, please contact Josh Ritter at [email protected]  or at 860.873.8664 x745 to inquire if space is available.*
*TOTAL TUITION: $1,500*

*Send application to:* Goodspeed Musical Theatre Institute, Attn: Education Dept, PO Box A, East Haddam, CT 06423

*If you have any questions, please contact Josh Ritter at [email protected] or at 860.873.8664, ext. 745.
* 
*2015 Lectures & Practicum*

• Techniques for completing a wide range of projects
• Methods for assembling a well-equipped shop or paint space
• Breaking down the process of completing a project
• Mentor and effectively collaborating with your designers and staff
• Networking and career advancement
*About the Faculty*

_Additional guest speaker and teaching artist bios coming soon!_
*DIANE FARGO* has taught at Boston University since 2001. She mentors a Scene Painting Certificate Program at BU, now in its 6th year. Diane has an MFA in Theater Design from Brandeis University. She has worked for many reputable designers on productions for such theaters as The Roundabout, Public Theatre, Manhattan Theatre Club, CSC, Playwrights Horizons, The Old Globe, La Jolla Playhouse, Chicago Shakespeare, Ford’s Theater, Arizona Theater Company, Houston Ballet, Alabama Shakespeare, Minnesota Opera, Williamstown Theatre Festival, and Circle in the Square. She was Charge Artist for three national tours and provided interior decorative painting renovation of the Skylight Opera Theater. Store and Window Display and Event Decor for such companies as Tiffany and Co., IBM, Exxon Valentino’s, Foxwoods, Bellaggio, Foxwood and Mohegan Sun Casinos. Ms. Fargo has taught Set Design and Drafting at SUNY Albany, Scene Painting at Cobalt Studios, Ramapo College, and Brooklyn College. She has acted as a consultant for Paint Products for Rosco Labs since 1988 and was the Charge Artist at Goodspeed Musicals for 19 years.
*CARLA TIEZZI* is a graduate of Parsons School of Design with a BFA in Illustration. She discovered an interest in theater painting, and joined the Goodspeed as an apprentice in 1996, under the guidance and instruction of her predecessor, Diane Fargo. In 1998, she began freelance painting and charging for other non-profit theaters, as well as events, film, and trade shows, including projects for Mohegan Sun Casino, Foxwoods Casino, and NBC News. In 2001 she relocated to Los Angeles, where she continued freelancing for 4 years, working on various projects for major TV networks, film, and theme parks such as Universal Studios, Knott’s Berry Farm, Six Flags, and Disney’s Buzz Light Year Ride for Disneyland, Disney: Tokyo, and Disney: Hong Kong. Preferring the East Coast and painting for the theater, she returned to the Goodspeed as the Assistant to the Charge and filled the position of the Charge Scenic Artist of Goodspeed in 2008.
*CLAIRE BRETSCHNEIDER* Union Scenic Artist, Union Apprentice program. Charge Artist: Weston Playhouse
*TACY FLAHERTY *Charge Artist: Mind the Gap
*KEITH HYATTE* Charge Artist: Long Wharf Theatre
*KRISTIN KRAUSE *Charge Artist: Huntington Theater Company
*LIZ SCHURRA* Charge Artist: Daedalus Scenic studio
*EMILY WALSH* Union Scenic Artist on "Blue Bloods". Charge Artist: Williamstown Theater Festival

- See more at: http://www.goodspeed.org/pages/scenic-painting-intensive#sthash.opHGcEbb.dpuf


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

Looks like a lot of fun also a great line up of talent.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Looks more like spam.


----------

